# Oklahoma Joe Longhorn



## concordeer (Mar 22, 2014)

They have this offset smoker at my local Walmart for $268. Is this a deal I should jump on ASAP?


----------



## palladini (Mar 22, 2014)

What ever spins your wheels, if that is what you want, so be it.  I own a Weber One touch Gold 22.5 inch and a Masterbuilt 30 inch electric smoker and love both of them.


----------



## jeffbolinger (Mar 23, 2014)

Just got one myself. Giving it a try but from what I've read they need a bit of sealing to keep the air out and smoke in.


----------



## palladini (Mar 23, 2014)

Jeffbolinger said:


> Just got one myself. Giving it a try but from what I've read they need a bit of sealing to keep the air out and smoke in.


You just one of what?  MES?  The door is adjustable, remove that one star screw on the plastic cover, then remove the cover and you will find 3 screws, loosen, do not remove these and relocate the door.  It might take several tries to get it right, but it can be done.


----------



## smoking b (Mar 23, 2014)

I think he meant he got the Oklahoma Joe Longhorn


----------



## jeffbolinger (Mar 23, 2014)

Sorry for the confusion. I just bought the OK Joe.


----------



## cooknhogz (Mar 23, 2014)

Looking at one myself. Seems to be built pretty solid. There are some pretty good videos on Youtube showing any mods you need to do.


----------



## pgrace245 (Mar 23, 2014)

The one at Walmart for $268 is the Highland not the Long Horn. The Highland weighs 180lbs vs 300lbs for the long horn.  Im curious about the quality of the Highland.  Let us know how it is when you get it.


----------



## concordeer (Mar 23, 2014)

Your right. It was the highland model instead of the Longhorn. It still looked like a pretty decent unit for less than $300.


----------



## pgrace245 (Mar 23, 2014)

I decided to go with the Oklahoma Joe Longhorn model from Lowes for $428.  I just ordered and can't wait to get it.  I have a few mods in mind that I need to do.


----------



## motocrossed (Mar 24, 2014)

I just received my OK Joe Longhorn a week ago. It's a solid smoker, but very leaky.  Ordered some wood stove gasket that will go around both doors.  Hopefully that'll do the trick.


----------



## beerwagon (Apr 4, 2014)

I actually jumped on this deal. 268 exclusively at Walmart!  never thought id buy one from there... especially considering I'm a steel drafter at a steel Fab shop haha... but for the quality steel and powder coat you can go wrong on this price!  so far I seasoned it the two weeks ago and last weekend smoked two pork butts and two whole chickens split. when seasoning it I played with controlling temp using charcoal and ash wood. Was able to keep temp steady at 225 250 300 325 and even at 450  which was 420 wish at grill level.... was curious to see if I can bake corn bread with it. The day I did pork butts it was around 45 degrees temp stayed fine the whole cook.  the cons are as follows:

Smoke leaks at doors somewhat... there is a 1" flat bar that you can put the big green egg felt gasket on and correct.

It may need a baffle/ convection plate but for doing chicken and pork I liked how it was... prefer chicken hotter and put them closer to fire box. I also got a big foil container and put water in it  to help with that and seemed to work fine.

Next thing I don't like is the 1" bolts sticking out on the connections and once/ if the powder coat starts wearing I will get my shop to weld the legs, smoke stack and firebox fully together.

This model is called the Oklahoma Joe highlander. Very impressed so far food came out amazing but credits should go to the bob Gibson BBQ book.


----------



## pgrace245 (Apr 5, 2014)

I ordered the wood stove gasket that comes with adhesive backing and it is not sticking too well in some parts...maybe I need to caulk the back with high temp gasket caulk.


----------



## lemans (Apr 5, 2014)

If you already used the grill then you have a coating of smoke and grease on it. So before 
The felt will stick clean the area with hot soapy water and then hit it with some fine steel wool.. That will do it!


----------



## pgrace245 (Apr 5, 2014)

Ill have to try that.  It does seal the smoke chamber quite well.


----------



## moose22dog (Apr 10, 2014)

Just got a longhorn from lowes can't wait to fire her up Thumbs Up


----------



## finsfree (Apr 11, 2014)

concordeer said:


> They have this offset smoker at my local Walmart for $268. Is this a deal I should jump on ASAP?



Yes it's a deal my Oaklahoma Joe cost $600.00. Buy it once you figure it out you can do lots of cool stuff with it.


----------



## dockman (Apr 11, 2014)

Got mine last Friday, modded it on Saturday, and used it Sunday! I think it is going to be a good smoker.


----------



## james gordon (Apr 13, 2014)

I saw the OKJ Highlander at Walmart as well. The only difference between it and the LONGHORN other than the price is the size.somewhat smaller 874si cooking area compared to 1060 on the Longhorn.


----------

